# Difference in 2008 A6 S-Line package seats?



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm looking at two different 2008 A6 avants, both are S-Line packages, but one is unlike the other. 

Were there different versions of the front seats for the same S-Line package in the C6 A6?










vs


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

One car has slime exterior pkg only other has interior as well 

They were available separate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Autobahn Package (Jun 17, 2010)

2008 was the last year for the C6 platform. Audi had a lot of leftover s-line bumpers. So many of 2008 models got s-line exterior free of charge this includes the A4 B7 platform as well. They just have the look, not the sport seats, sport suspension or three spoke steering wheel.


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

Autobahn Package said:


> 2008 was the last year for the C6 platform. Audi had a lot of leftover s-line bumpers. So many of 2008 models got s-line exterior free of charge this includes the A4 B7 platform as well. They just have the look, not the sport seats, sport suspension or three spoke steering wheel.


That's what I'm seeing. I've yet to come another C6 Avant with the S-Line interior package. I wish I would have never seen it.


----------

